# Ecran Ibook G3 ne fonctionne plus.



## knonball (5 Juin 2010)

Bonjour.

J'ai un problème sur un iBook G3 qui m'a rendu de bons et loyaux services et que je n'ai pas envie de jeter à la poubelle.
En gros, tout fonctionne sauf l'écran qui reste noir : quand je le branche en mode target sur un autre ordi, j'ai accès à tous les éléments du disque dur, je peux vérifier le disque (aucun problème). A noter aussi qu'en le branchant sur un écran externe, rien ne s'affiche sur l'écran.
Qu'est-ce que je peux faire d'après vous ?
Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses  et très bonne journée....


----------



## knonball (5 Juin 2010)

J'ai trouvé la solution, c'est la : http://www.macbook-fr.com/ibook/bricolage/reparation_video_g3_article796.html


----------



## SadChief (5 Juin 2010)

knonball a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la solution, c'est la : http://www.macbook-fr.com/ibook/bricolage/reparation_video_g3_article796.html



Bravo, c'est bien vu 
Je te souhaite bonne chance 
Tiens-nous au courant si cela a marché.

Sadchief


----------

